# Suggestions for posing for photos at the Welt?



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

What's the best pose? I'm trying to figure it out in order to get it right. The guy with the kid on his shoulders playing airplane is a good pose. How about standing on the passenger side so that the car is in front of your body? Maybe I should look at auto show photos and see how executives and models pose?



rgk330i said:


> taking delivery:


----------



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

I have to process my photos, but I got jumper cables and stood in front of the car with the hood open and a sad face


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

furby076 said:


> I... but I got jumper cables and stood in front of the car with the hood open and a sad face


I am bringing a tire pressure gauge. Soon the people working at the Welt may think "what's with these crazy Americans....bringing jumper cables, tire pressure gauge"


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

Some possible suggestions?

Good general pose, particularly the left arm bent?









Maybe good for a woman, but I am not going to lie on the hood.









Maybe standing in front of the car is a little different from the standard bimmerfest pose?









Does one foot in front of the other look strange in a guy? Or better than the standard way of standing up?


----------



## TN_3 (Oct 4, 2007)

It's possible you might be over thinking this....


----------



## CTSoxFan (Oct 20, 2006)

TN_3 said:


> It's possible you might be over thinking this....


+1000

However, I do thank you for the wonderful sample poses you have provided...:thumbup:


----------



## jtuds (Mar 29, 2012)

Just take like 35 pics. They don't rush you out of there so do a bit of everything. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## jtuds (Mar 29, 2012)

TN_3 said:


> It's possible you might be over thinking this....


Probable even

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

Dave 20T said:


> Some possible suggestions?
> 
> Good general pose, particularly the left arm bent?
> 
> ...


Girl 2, 3, and 4 = hot. Girl 1 is hot, but something about her is odd. Her body doesn't look right in some way (shoulder, to neck to head)


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

Posing is very important. Look at this couple. They are probably a nice couple with a nice car so no criticism of them is intended.

However, look at the man's legs. Dull tree trunks coming out of the ground. The woman's pose is a little better but not as good as some of the models.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

I will give you $100 to take delivery in lederhosen and pose for a picture holding a sausage and a stein.


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't have any idea where to get lederhosen. I considered buying a thobe, but decided against it. A thobe is that white gown that Saudi oil shieks wear.


----------



## Crzy'boutBimmer (Nov 29, 2012)

Hahaha... nice thread... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Bimmer App


----------



## Crzy'boutBimmer (Nov 29, 2012)

furby076 said:


> I have to process my photos, but I got jumper cables and stood in front of the car with the hood open and a sad face


I want to see that pic 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Bimmer App


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Dave 20T said:


> I don't have any idea where to get lederhosen. I considered buying a thobe, but decided against it. A thobe is that white gown that Saudi oil shieks wear.


Lederhosen is readily available in Munich. In fact, it was for sale right next to my hotel at Le Meridien Munich.


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

Possible poses:


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

furby076 said:


> I have to process my photos, but I got jumper cables and stood in front of the car with the hood open and a sad face


Here it is:









Furby's no idiot. The right hand does the traditional touching of the car. The left arm is bent like many of the modeling photos. The legs are not just standing upright.


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

I like this thread :rofl:


----------



## Crzy'boutBimmer (Nov 29, 2012)

Dave 20T said:


> Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Bimmer App


----------



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

Dave 20T said:


> Here it is:
> 
> Furby's no idiot. The right hand does the traditional touching of the car. The left arm is bent like many of the modeling photos. The legs are not just standing upright.


Ohh, thanks, totally forgot I posted those from Germany. Spent hours in MS Paint, on my Asus netbook, "processing" those photos...no small task imo.

As for the modeling pose, you may not want to suggest that to the noobie. It took years of modeling classes to perfect the pose :bigpimp:


----------

